# Why South Africa is Still the Most Unequal Country on the Planet



## bripat9643 (Apr 29, 2017)

*Here's* a perfect example of what happens when leftwingers get their way:

Why South Africa is Still the Most Unequal Country on the Planet – InvestmentWatch​
_After the ending of Apartheid, South Africa looked set to become the driving force of the African continent. It had the developed world’s support behind it, popular support from almost everyone, and yet it has sunk to the very bottom of the world’s equality rankings (in terms of economic disparity). And it’s not only economically that South Africa is struggling. Political corruption is rife, violence is high, and the threat of insurrection is never far away. 

When the charismatic Mandela came to power as the head of the African National Congress (ANC, the present ruling party), many in the Western governments and media predicted a “great leveling” (Nelson was after all an avowed Communist), they assumed that all people would grow richer and that South Africa’s problems would soon be solved. But this wasn’t to be. 

Soweto (now famous as the setting of the movie (District 9), has now become an almost unmanageable sprawl of poor housing spreading into barely stable shacks and lean-tos. Blacks, Whites and Coloured,* who have any money at all, move into gated communities with armed guards, and the incredible rise of gun crime, carjacking and home invasions affects almost every aspect of day to day life._​Make sure you read the article at the link


----------



## BluesLegend (Apr 29, 2017)

Liberals DESTROY everything they touch, but its okay because they care.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 29, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> Liberals DESTROY everything they touch, but its okay because they care.



That's what happens when intentions are more important than results.  

Of course, that assumes leftwingers have good intentions.  I don't believe they do.


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 29, 2017)

*About three years I spent some time writing on a board in South Africa. The posters wrote of the upcoming lack of food. It's was happening because their new government was not investing in irrigation updates and failing to keep the system maintained.

South Africa had gone from the main supplier of food for all of Africa to unable to feed itself. Today they have no money as they spent all their reserve capital and their fields grow fallow and return to jungle as their is no money for workers or improvements. Socialist government was like a huge party and now comes the hangover.
*


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 29, 2017)

Spinjob by people that have never been to South Africa or spoken to anybody from South Africa


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 29, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Spinjob by people have have never been to South Africa or spoken to anybody from South Africa


Africa's carrier as the net is nationalized down there is afnan. It's a bootleg version of ie8 and is prone to hacking and bugs.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 29, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Spinjob by people have have never been to South Africa or spoken to anybody from South Africa


ROFL!   "Denial" is not a river in Egypt.  SA is descending into anarchy.  That fact has been reported by numerous sources.


----------



## Norman (Apr 29, 2017)

Leftists always crave for a society where everyone is equal (or at least equally miserable), but some are more equal than others.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 29, 2017)

Norman said:


> Leftists always crave for a society where everyone is equal (or at least equally miserable), but some are more equal than others.


^ said this dumb motherfucker in defense of Apartheid


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 29, 2017)

South Africa thought that the West would invest in their economy and that hasnt happened.
Their government  needs to ensure that its assets work for its people and not overseas speculators.


----------



## Norman (Apr 29, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Spinjob by people that have never been to South Africa or spoken to anybody from South Africa



Why are you still here if it's such an utopia? Go live your values (instead of importing them here)!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 29, 2017)

Norman said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Spinjob by people that have never been to South Africa or spoken to anybody from South Africa
> ...


I hope to go one day.  My friends lived there for the last 2 years working for the State Department and loved it.  One of my favorite new musicians is from there.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 29, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> South Africa thought that the West would invest in their economy and that hasnt happened.
> Their government  needs to ensure that its assets work for its people and not overseas speculators.



Why would any sane person invest in a communist kleptocracy?  The government has already announced its intention of expropriating private property owners and corporations.  Investing under those circumstances would be fucking stupid, don't you think?


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 30, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Spinjob by people have have never been to South Africa or spoken to anybody from South Africa
> ...



Which sources?  WND?  InfoWars?  Other alt-right, alt-truth sites?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 30, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > South Africa thought that the West would invest in their economy and that hasnt happened.
> ...


They should have done it sooner.

Politically they won the battle but socially and economically the job is not yet done.

Dismantling an evil racist system must deliver a better life for South Africans.


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 30, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> *Here's* a perfect example of what happens when leftwingers get their way:
> 
> Why South Africa is Still the Most Unequal Country on the Planet – InvestmentWatch​
> _After the ending of Apartheid, South Africa looked set to become the driving force of the African continent. It had the developed world’s support behind it, popular support from almost everyone, and yet it has sunk to the very bottom of the world’s equality rankings (in terms of economic disparity). And it’s not only economically that South Africa is struggling. Political corruption is rife, violence is high, and the threat of insurrection is never far away.
> ...


When the negroes took over SA the entire country became a shithole of violence and rape and murder.
Whites who had farms which grew the crops for SA had their farms burned and looted.
Now you can't buy a fucking tomato in SA which hasn't been imported.
Facts are facts.


----------



## Flash (Apr 30, 2017)

The US backed the wrong side in South Africa a few years ago.  The stupidity of political correctness.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 30, 2017)

dannyboys said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > *Here's* a perfect example of what happens when leftwingers get their way:
> ...


Indeed facts are facts.
Suck on this fact you racist shit.

Dr Ntuseni Nesane from farm worker to multimillion tomato business South Africa - African Millionaires and Entrepreneurs

You need to put more research into your lying kid.


----------



## CowboyTed (Apr 30, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> *Here's* a perfect example of what happens when leftwingers get their way:
> 
> Why South Africa is Still the Most Unequal Country on the Planet – InvestmentWatch​
> _After the ending of Apartheid, South Africa looked set to become the driving force of the African continent. It had the developed world’s support behind it, popular support from almost everyone, and yet it has sunk to the very bottom of the world’s equality rankings (in terms of economic disparity). And it’s not only economically that South Africa is struggling. Political corruption is rife, violence is high, and the threat of insurrection is never far away.
> ...



I have lived in SA for a year... SA is a right wing country... There is no doubt about that...

Healthcare is private, Schools are private, no social security, Jails are full, Guns are plentiful and no permit for carrying...

SA is exactly what the RIght wing would make America and I have lived there. Have you?


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 30, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



So you agree there is absolutely no reason for any sane person to invest in South Africa.


----------



## bripat9643 (Apr 30, 2017)

CowboyTed said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > *Here's* a perfect example of what happens when leftwingers get their way:
> ...



Puhleeze.  The people running the South African government are outright communists.

It amazes me that snowflakes are so moronic that they can post shit that is so obviously not true.


----------

